# Cost for DIY?



## OAP65 (15 February 2013)

Just wondering how much folk pay for DIY, Lothians area? Basic stable + grazing and haylage, not including bedding though. Have heard a whisper that my yard are putting their prices up by a fair whack


----------



## feisty_filly (15 February 2013)

I ust to pay £45 a week for stable, feild, hay and straw


----------



## OAP65 (19 February 2013)

Thanks FF


----------



## measles (19 February 2013)

£26 a week for stable, storage for 2t+ of hay/straw, access to turnout all year, lorry or trailer parking.


----------



## Shutterbug (19 February 2013)

£25 a week for stable, all year round grazing, storage and tackroom - local guy delivers large round bale of hay for £35 and large bales of shavings for £6.50


----------



## Jingleballs (19 February 2013)

£30 per week for assisted DIY i.e. horses fed and turned out in the morning.

I can vary significantly depending on the yard and the facilities - I know some yards that are almost £50 per week for DIY.


----------



## holeymoley (20 February 2013)

I'm in the west, but I pay £30 per week for stable, all year turnout , trailer parking and storage. Have loads of hacking and rubber arena. Can get help with turnout if needed.

I've been to a place before that was £40 per week. Crap hacking and a school with 2 poles. Fields were on a bog and to add to that you had to pay an extra £25 per month for the muck heap! Talk about daylight robbery.


----------



## feisty_filly (20 February 2013)

Th yard I'm on now is £55 a week DIY but that includes turnout and bring in, hay and straw


----------



## caras mum (22 February 2013)

I pay £25 a week,  stable, all year round grazing, storage for tack, hay, bedding etc. hay bale costs £30.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			I'm in the west, but I pay £30 per week for stable, all year turnout , trailer parking and storage. Have loads of hacking and rubber arena. Can get help with turnout if needed.

I've been to a place before that was £40 per week. Crap hacking and a school with 2 poles. Fields were on a bog and to add to that you had to pay an extra £25 per month for the muck heap! Talk about daylight robbery. 

Click to expand...

I've got a muck heap, I wonder if someone will give me £25 a month for it....))


----------



## LucyAmelia (22 February 2013)

£20 a week, includes stable, all year turnout, school and cross country course


----------



## loisb501 (22 February 2013)

32.50 a week

Includes weekday turnout and bring in, good quality hay/hayledge and straw.

We have the use of a sand school and a jumping paddock too


----------



## OAP65 (23 February 2013)

My goodness, some of you have real bargains! Mine is roughly £45 per week including stable, grazing, haylage. And Ive heard they are going to put it up by £5/week.


----------



## PucciNPoni (24 February 2013)

I pay £45 week for stable, grazing, hay and sawdust bedding.  We have a floodlit sand school and good off road hacking.  I think that is a reasonable amount.  

I have in past paid £30/week for stable, grazing and had to buy my own shavings/hay on a yard with an indoor school....but the hacking was all on road and not so good. 

 Another place I had been on yard was about the same but included adlib hay but no bedding and had a sand school with pay as you go lights...but good hacking.


----------



## oscarwild (24 February 2013)

Im in East Lothian and I pay £188 a month.  For that I get field, stable and hay/haylage with use of a school, walker and gallops.


----------

